
Of Astronomical Significance - cicero
https://www.thecatholicthing.org/2018/04/23/of-astronomical-significance/
======
cicero
_It may seem a stretch to connect this will to power with the “illness” of
scientific materialism, but I wonder. At the beginning of modern science, we
bracketed purpose and meaning in order to see more clearly the workings of the
impersonal parts of nature. And to gain power over the world “for the relief
of man’s estate.” (Francis Bacon)_

 _I’m an old physics student – still follow scientific developments (and like
everyone am amazed by technology) – but over the years I’ve come to believe
that there’s a devil’s bargain in several of the ways this has played out.
Like Macbeth, many of us have moved from seeking power for human purposes to
thinking that our subsequent knowledge reveals that there is no real purpose
in the world._

I believe our world today is paying the price for the belief that there is no
real meaning or purpose in the universe. That's why I'm interested in the ways
we can find meaning, whether that is through philosophy or religion, and in
reexamining why we came to believe there is no meaning in the first place.

